# Burnt outside - raw inside - what am I doing wrong?



## Salengland

So I was wondering whether anyone can help a desperate person attempt to cook! Every single time I cook any kind of cake, cupcake or muffin I follow recipe books by the letter but they always come out of the oven burnt/overlooked on the outside and either raw or undercooked on the inside.

I thought it was the oven as it was happening with every single recipe from any book and with any cake. So we now own a brand new expensive oven and the same thing is still very much happening!

I just don't understand, so I'm wondering whether there is anything obvious that I'm not doing. 

Does anyone have any thoughts/tips at all?

Thank you!


----------



## merstar

Even brand new ovens can be inaccurate, and need to be calibrated. Buy a good oven thermometer, and check the temperature. Place the thermometer in the oven, set it to a moderate temperature, (350 F/176C), and wait about 30 minutes before checking.

Also, if you're using dark, nonstick pans, they conduct more heat than shiny pans, so the oven temperature always needs to be 25 degrees lower than the recipe indicates. Otherwise, baked goods often will be darker/overbaked on the outside, and underbaked on the inside.


----------



## CarolPa

Salengland said:


> So I was wondering whether anyone can help a desperate person attempt to cook! Every single time I cook any kind of cake, cupcake or muffin I follow recipe books by the letter but they always come out of the oven burnt/overlooked on the outside and either raw or undercooked on the inside.
> 
> I thought it was the oven as it was happening with every single recipe from any book and with any cake. So we now own a brand new expensive oven and the same thing is still very much happening!
> 
> I just don't understand, so I'm wondering whether there is anything obvious that I'm not doing.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts/tips at all?
> 
> Thank you!



I have never had that happen.  Are you making sure you preheat the oven to the correct temperature before putting the cake in?  Also, I always bake my cakes with the rack in the middle of the oven.  I set the timer for 5 minutes less than the recipe says and start checking the cake when the timer goes off.  I watch it very closely from then on to be sure it doesn't burn.  I check the center of the cake by inserting a toothpick.  If the toothpick comes out clean, then the inside of the cake is done.  If it is still moist, it needs to stay in for another minute or two.


----------



## bakechef

If you are following the recipe exactly, then the recipe shouldn't be a problem.  

Also, I second the preheating.  If you aren't letting the oven properly preheat, that can cause issues.  With many ovens the broiler element will be used to speed the process.  So if the stuff is being put in before the oven is properly preheated, it will be exposed to the heating elements at the top and bottom constantly on until the oven is heated completely, causing premature browning.

I've used a variety of ovens and I can always seem to make them work for me.


----------



## CarolPa

bakechef said:


> If you are following the recipe exactly, then the recipe shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Also, I second the preheating.  If you aren't letting the oven properly preheat, that can cause issues.  With many ovens the broiler element will be used to speed the process.  So if the stuff is being put in before the oven is properly preheated, it will be exposed to the heating elements at the top and bottom constantly on until the oven is heated completely, causing premature browning.
> 
> I've used a variety of ovens and I can always seem to make them work for me.




I bake a lot and I had a cheap oven years ago that baked wonderfully!  One of the burners broke on the stovetop and it wasn't worth fixing so I got a new gas range.  It was never as good.  Now I've gone with stainless steel and bought a very pricy range.  It's the worst.  I miss my old, cheap gas range.


----------



## Andy M.

It seems likely the oven temperature is off.  Do as suggested and buy an oven thermometer to check the temp.

With that done, try a recipe from a different source.  Buy a cake mix and try that.  Make the temp adjustment for dark and glass pans.

You have to test for each of the variables individually to ascertain the root of the problem.

All of the above assumes you are following the recipes exactly in all aspects.


----------



## Zereh

After you've made sure the tempature of your oven is accurate -- 

Don't open the oven door! That causes the temperature to fluctuate. 

Cooking times are a guideline only. Your nose should be your guide, along with touch and visuals (e.g. springs back when lightly pressed? golden brown? pulled away slightly from the side of the pan? a tad jiggly in the middle with the edges more solid? a tester poked into the center comes out clean?)

Baking is an exact science so measure perfectly! Mix no more than called for. Use the recommended equipment.


----------



## bakechef

CarolPa said:


> I bake a lot and I had a cheap oven years ago that baked wonderfully!  One of the burners broke on the stovetop and it wasn't worth fixing so I got a new gas range.  It was never as good.  Now I've gone with stainless steel and bought a very pricy range.  It's the worst.  I miss my old, cheap gas range.



The last place that we lived was an apartment, and it had a cheap GE electric stove and the oven baked really nicely, I was surprised.

When we bought our house I immediately replaced the stove (quite beat up) with a Samsung electric convection range and it's awesome, and fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## Addie

Do  you have a 'preheat' setting on your stove for the oven? Are you forgetting to set it back to 'bake' when the proper temperature is reached

Do you have your top shelf too high in the oven? Hot air will rise and make the top of the oven hotter than the rest of the oven.

Are you using dark pans? They require a lower temperature by 25 degrees.


----------



## Oldvine

The same thing happened to me when the thermostat went out of my oven.  While it's odd that two might have gone out on you, I would check the temp with another thermometer.  Check several levels of the oven.

P.S.  One more thought.  If the temp. of the recipe is for shiny metal baking utensils and you are using glass or they are dark, you will need to lower the temperature.


----------



## MrsLMB

Yep .. agreeing with all here.

You have an oven issue.

Preheat, check temp, adjust accordingly.  

Good luck !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

One more thing to add; if your oven is a convection oven, the outside will heat faster, and often overcook before the middle can get done.  With convection ovens, you need to reduce the temperature by 15 to 20 degrees.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> One more thing to add; if your oven is a convection oven, the outside will heat faster, and often overcook before the middle can get done.  With convection ovens, you need to reduce the temperature by 15 to 20 degrees.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




This is what happens with my convection oven when I bake with it in the regular baking mode.  When I bake in the convection setting, it cooks more evenly.  I think my oven automatically adjusts the settings when you select convection and use the temp and time referred to in the recipe.  No matter which setting I'm using, I always set my timer for at least 5 minutes less and check.  Gotta watch my husband though, he will hear the timer ring and run out and take the food out of the oven!!  Done or not!


----------



## Mad Cook

Salengland said:


> So I was wondering whether anyone can help a desperate person attempt to cook! Every single time I cook any kind of cake, cupcake or muffin I follow recipe books by the letter but they always come out of the oven burnt/overlooked on the outside and either raw or undercooked on the inside.
> 
> I thought it was the oven as it was happening with every single recipe from any book and with any cake. So we now own a brand new expensive oven and the same thing is still very much happening!
> 
> I just don't understand, so I'm wondering whether there is anything obvious that I'm not doing.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts/tips at all?
> 
> Thank you!


Get an oven thermometer from a kitchen supplies shop/store or even from a supermarket. They are relatively cheap and sit on or hang from the oven shelf and enable you to know whether your oven thermostat is accurate. It probably isn't as I've never known an oven that was. You can then adjust the temperature for the dish you as cooking.

Oh, yes, and are you allowing the oven to come up to temp before putting the cake in? Not sure about modern electric cookers but with gas cookers it can take 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Do you have a 'preheat' setting on your stove for the oven? Are you forgetting to set it back to 'bake' when the proper temperature is reached
> 
> Do you have your top shelf too high in the oven? Hot air will rise and make the top of the oven hotter than the rest of the oven.
> 
> Are you using dark pans? They require a lower temperature by 25 degrees.


Now that IS interesting, Addie. I've never heard that about dark pans before.


----------



## Kylie1969

I was unaware that dark pans needed a lower temp too


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kylie1969 said:


> I was unaware that dark pans needed a lower temp too



Dark colors both absorb, and radiate heat better.  Therefore, the dark pan will absorb, and transfer heat more quickly into the food that's in it.  This is why solar heat panels are always painted solar black.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Do you have your top shelf too high in the oven? Hot air will rise and make the top of the oven hotter than the rest of the oven.



I'm not sure this is true. In a small, enclosed space like an oven, I don't think the temperature difference from top to bottom would be enough to matter.


----------



## Zereh

They say use the middle rack to ensure even exposure to the heat - i.e. proximity to the heat source rather than "heat rises".


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sounds like the oven is too hot, or you are unintentionally using some sort of convection setting.


----------



## CharlieD

Kylie1969 said:


> I was unaware that dark pans needed a lower temp too


 
I thought dark baking pans take longer to cook/bake... hm, have to go back and check.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I thought dark baking pans take longer to cook/bake... hm, have to go back and check.


 
Charlie think of summer clothing. You wear light colors to stay cooler. If you put on dark clothes, you feel and are hotter. Those dark clothes hold the heat more than the light clothes. Same thing for dark baking pans. So because they get hotter, you need a lower temperature. If your recipe says bake at 350ºF. you will want to lower it to 325ºF. when you are using dark pans. Next time you are in the grocery store, stop on the box cake aisle. Look at the directions on any of the boxes. They all give a different temp for dark pans. And that goes for your bread pans as well.


----------



## taxlady

Make sure any oven thermometer you buy is good quality. I bought a cheap one. I adjusted for the difference between what the oven said and the thermometer said. Nothing came out right, even recipes I had been using successfully for years. Obviously, I quit using it. Now that I am reminded, I will go put it in the garbage. Total waste of money.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not sure this is true. In a small, enclosed space like an oven, I don't think the temperature difference from top to bottom would be enough to matter.




I have seen recipes that tell you to raise or lower the rack in the oven, so it must make some difference.  When it doubt, I put the rack in the middle.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> Get an oven thermometer from a kitchen supplies shop/store or even from a supermarket. They are relatively cheap and sit on or hang from the oven shelf and enable you to know whether your oven thermostat is accurate. It probably isn't as I've never known an oven that was. You can then adjust the temperature for the dish you as cooking.
> 
> Oh, yes, and are you allowing the oven to come up to temp before putting the cake in? Not sure about modern electric cookers but with gas cookers it can take 15-20 minutes.


Co-incidentally, I was watching Raymond Blanc on television the other day and as he put a dish in the oven in his restaurant kitchen we could clearly see a little oven thermometer sitting on oven shelf so it's not just us amateurs.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not sure this is true. In a small, enclosed space like an oven, I don't think the temperature difference from top to bottom would be enough to matter.


Oh yes it does - unless you have a fan assisted oven. The cookery book that came with the first gas cooker my parents bought when they were married explained this in detail and had instructions for whole dinners to be cooked in the oven at the same time - roasting on the higher shelves and slow cook things like rice pudding on the bottom. 

I still use the same book with my modern all singing, all dancing gas range cooker which has a normal oven and a fan assisted one. The principle still works with the normal oven which I use far more than the fan one. 

Incidentally, if your only oven is fan assisted you have to set the temperature control lower than if it's a normal oven.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Co-incidentally, I was watching Raymond Blanc on television the other day and as he put a dish in the oven in his restaurant kitchen we could clearly see a little oven thermometer sitting on oven shelf so it's not just us amateurs.


 
So does ATK. Way in the back on the left hand side looking in.


----------



## CarolPa

After reading this thread, I looked for the instruction manual for the oven I bought about a year ago.  It has a regular bake setting and also a convection setting.  I have been using the regular setting since I have no experience with convection.  It seems that anything I bake would be done on the outside, but not in the middle.  Cookies around the outside edge of the cookie sheet would be done before the ones in the middle.  Finally I tried the convection setting, and the baked good are turning out much better.  I did not adjust any temperature settings, but I always check my baked goods before the time specified in the recipe.  I had no problem.  Today I read through the instruction manual and it said if you use the convection setting to bake, just enter the temperature suggested in the recipe, and the oven will automatically adjust when using the convection setting.  I don't know if all convection ovens do this but maybe not, because a friend said when she used the convection setting her cookies burned.  

I never use dark baking pans. I use shiny metal... or glass, which requires a temp setting 25 degrees lower than the recipe calls for.   For cookies, I use air-bake cookie sheets.  They are double layer with an air space in the middle.  Cookies never get dark on the bottom.  I strongly recommend these to anyone who bakes a lot of cookies.  I just bought a set in Target, for my DIL, who's cookies are always burned.  LOL


----------

